# legal or illegal?



## ledfordtm (May 7, 2006)

I do not bow fish but am looking to get in it so pardon in advace if this is a dumb question. If you are bowfishing in a lake and shoot something swimming besides a fish is it illegal? Like say a snake, beaver or nutria or something like that?


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Depends on where you are and what type of hunting license you have. Last time I read the TPWD regs it said nutria and beaver require a trappers license but I have also heard that you only need one for selling the pelts. The best advice I can give you is to go read the regs and find out. They spell it out every year in the outdoor annual. 

As for snakes that depends on the type and whether they are protected or not. We poisonous one but only aim for the head. If you hit them right you will split their skull and the arrow will not stay in. If you hit them too low them you have to get the snake unwrapped from your arrow. If you miss badly and hit them in the body they get rather mad and you better have a baseball bat or machette ready to go!!!


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Must be tied or anchored to shoot furbearers


----------

